
How SoftBank made WeWork an offer it had to accept - achow
https://www.businessinsider.com/how-softbank-made-wework-an-offer-it-had-to-accept-2019-10
======
achow
Alternate on same:

How SoftBank made WeWork an offer it had to accept

[https://in.reuters.com/article/us-wework-m-a-softbank-
group/...](https://in.reuters.com/article/us-wework-m-a-softbank-group/how-
softbank-made-wework-an-offer-it-had-to-accept-idINKBN1X40J4)

